

Linear Algebra for Game Developers - Part 4 - weaksauce
http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/07/Linear-algebra-for-game-developers-part-4

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Everyone always seems to bail out on giving a good intuitive description of
how quaternions are used as rotations. Sometimes I wonder if this is because
most people just don't really understand them, or if they are genuinely
hard/weird.

Perhaps they're the gaming equivalent of monads from Haskell - born from math,
useful for real, but make your head explode if you try to understand them
"properly."

